# low key 'quiet' camping west Wales pls



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2010)

sorry can't find one of the previous threads to bump!

looking for somewhere in west Wales to camp where we won't be disturbed and isn't rowdy.

near Bosherston if possible

either a big campsite that everyone is well spaced out or somewhere wild and safe

ta


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jun 11, 2010)

Marloes, virtually nothing there, quietest place i have been.

used to be two campsites, but think there is only one now.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=6761


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2010)

ta boss


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 11, 2010)

We're off to http://www.nant-y-croi.co.uk/page4.html in Aug. I've been there before and it's a bit spesh 

Not quite Bosherston, but well worth the trip.

Why Bosherston? That was where we had our 1st ever "Welsh holiday cottage" trip out of Cardiff. The lily ponds are


----------



## bendeus (Jun 15, 2010)

ddraig said:


> sorry can't find one of the previous threads to bump!
> 
> looking for somewhere in west Wales to camp where we won't be disturbed and isn't rowdy.
> 
> ...



Erm, what about Trefalen Farm, Bosherston?

http://www.ukcampsitesearch.co.uk/wales/pembrokeshire/trefalen-farm-campsite-bosherston.php


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone any experience of the Shell Island campsite? It looks good on the website and it made number 43 in the independents 50 best campsites guide. 

I'm after a nice spot with beach, walks nearby, dog ok, fire ok, no caravans, good for kids and maybe canooing with our inflatable ocean going canoe.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 7, 2010)

Col_Buendia said:


> We're off to http://www.nant-y-croi.co.uk/page4.html in Aug. I've been there before and it's a bit spesh
> 
> Not quite Bosherston, but well worth the trip.
> 
> *Why Bosherston?* That was where we had our 1st ever "Welsh holiday cottage" trip out of Cardiff. The lily ponds are



The clue is in your post!!

"Welsh Holiday Cottage"

He's got ten gallons of petrol and a zippo in the rucsack!!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 7, 2010)

Shell Island's lovely, but it can get ridiculously crowded at peak times by all accounts.

Really pretty when you're lucky with a quieter weekend though - beautiful surroundings on the coast, amongst massive dunes and with a variety of nice pubs around. 

Don't go walking on the dunes at night without a torch fwiw. A couple of our party, the goms, got hopelessly lost on a midnight stroll there and had to stay there overnight


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2010)

You won't get much more laid back than this place: 
http://www.urban75.org/photos/wales/cilgerran-fforest-wales.html

We had a great time. Not cheap mind (it was a birthday present for me).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there really a place called Bosherston? It sounds like a made up place by Judge Jules.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 7, 2010)

My sister went to Shell Island the other week. I saw the pics and it was packed with what looked like chavs.


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 8, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> My sister went to Shell Island the other week. I saw the pics and it was packed with what looked like chavs.



Hmmm... don't want to go near chavs, is there a similar campsite for nice people like myself? But cheap, i'm not rich like the editor.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeez. Camping snobs eh, who'd have thunk it.

It's a massive campsite fwiw. Strangely they haven't erected electric anti-chav fences, checked socio-economic groups prior to booking or insisted on blue blood samples. Camping, thank fucking christ, seems to be of fairly inclusive, mixed up appeal.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 8, 2010)

If ya going camping dont leave your Nintendo DS in your tent when you go out, especially if there are "rowdies" about!


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 8, 2010)

Shell Island is stunning. Quite a few friends are going for a week - 10 days at the end of the month and rather than rushing there on the Friday after they finish work and scramble for a space they plan to go on the Monday. This decided after getting a not so good pitch last year and then the majority of folk camping on the island left on Sunday evening or Monday morning.

Shell Island also does a end of season with fireworks display.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 8, 2010)

When I was young I used to go camping with my boyfriend. We mostly just drove to a general are eg Cornwall, North Wales, or wherever and drove about till we saw a spot we liked vaguely near a farmhouse, then asked if we could camp in a field. We never had a bad experience and never got turned down either. Far cheaper than a campsite. You need to take a spade. Only about two out of five had any sort of vaguely convenient facilities.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 9, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Jeez. Camping snobs eh, who'd have thunk it.
> 
> It's a massive campsite fwiw. Strangely they haven't erected electric anti-chav fences, checked socio-economic groups prior to booking or insisted on blue blood samples. Camping, thank fucking christ, seems to be of fairly inclusive, mixed up appeal.



Heh, fair enough. Probably more to do with my sister's friends than the campsite itself. Though from the pics I've seen it did seem very crowded, not what the op was after I think. Saying that, I hear the place is massive and there are quiet bits. I've never been, so I'm not really the best person to comment.

If the op is after 'wild camping' he might like a read of this thread:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=293626


----------



## ill-informed (Jul 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Jeez. Camping snobs eh, who'd have thunk it.
> 
> It's a massive campsite fwiw. Strangely they haven't erected electric anti-chav fences, checked socio-economic groups prior to booking or insisted on blue blood samples. Camping, thank fucking christ, seems to be of fairly inclusive, mixed up appeal.


I was joking with my comment, however there was a bit of truth to it as i had an appauling holiday a few years ago because of the other holidaymakers who were a bit chavvy, it was a holiday for a tenner offer with the sun which should have warned me but i was blinded by the offer, unfortunately i also had to buy the paper for a fortnight.


----------



## mr steev (Jul 12, 2010)

We go to Shell Island quite a bit.

It can get quite busy at peak times, but only in places. The site is HUGE, the biggest camp site in Britain I think. But they are very strict on how many people they let on. One of their main rules is that you don't camp withing 20 metres of people you don't know without their permission so you generally have a bit more space than you get on your usual sites.

If you get there at the right time you can find yourself a nice secluded spot in the dunes, or in the woods. Check the tides before you go as it is an island.


----------



## mr steev (Jul 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> It's a massive campsite fwiw. Strangely they haven't erected electric anti-chav fences, checked socio-economic groups prior to booking or insisted on blue blood samples. Camping, thank fucking christ, seems to be of fairly inclusive, mixed up appeal.



tbf, Shell Island don't let caravaners on, and bikers have only been allowed very recently, but they have to leave their bikes on the carpark (which is a nice considerate rule imo)


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 12, 2010)

shell island also isnt in west wales


----------

